# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  ekspektasi Pertumbuhan ikan koi

## david_pupu

halo om om semua, 

misalkan kita memiliki kolam dgn parameter yg sangat ideal untuk Pertumbuhan ikan Koi, tidak overpopulated, pakan highgrade. 

bila dimasukan beberapa ikan tosai, berapa sih ukuran yg diekspektasikan tercapai ketika ikan berumur : 

1 tahun =  ?? cm 
2 tahun =  ?? cm 
3 tahun =  ?? cm 
4 tahun =  ?? cm 

Bila yg dimasukan tosai jumbo apakah ekspektasi ukurannya juga akan berbeda, bila berbeda jadi berapa ukurannya saat berumur : 

1 tahun =  ?? cm 
2 tahun =  ?? cm 
3 tahun =  ?? cm 
4 tahun =  ?? cm 

trims

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

> Wihh mantep2 arahannya suhu suhu. Makasih
> 
> Omong omong ada yg pernah lihat ikan lokal jenis gonsake tembus 80 cm ??


Lokal 80 cm banyak om..malahan ikan lokal kohaku sy male..tp blm sampe 80 baru 77cm..1 RIP,1 dibuang

Omong omong ada yg pernah lihat ikan lokal jenis gonsake tembus 80 cm ??[/QUOTE]

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

> suhu suhu mau tanya, untuk ikan yg di push di growth ada pengaruh ke umur?
> kareba pengalaman di koki, umurnya jd lebih pendek?


pnsran nih tunggu jwban suhu suhu mengenai hal ini..apakah emang bner demikian?hehe

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> untuk growth optimal dan skin masih terjaga, suhu 24-25 derajat Celcius, om.
> walaupun sebenarnya 26-28 derajat pun masih ok untuk growth tp kondisi skin biasanya sdh menurun.


jadi kudu chiller nih?  :Tsk: 




> om kalau untuk daerah pegunungan yang suhu antara siang dan malam agak jauh
> siang panas malam dingin banget
> pengaruh ke koi bagaimana?


ga baik...ikan gampang stress sebisa mungkin suhu di jaga +-1c aja per hari bedanya
kalo dari salah satu suhu saya (om lucky): ikan stress ga bakal baik pertumbuhannya < this is so true

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

hmph..klo chiler pakai kipas angin ckup efektif kah ?atau hanya dingin di permukaan saja ?

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

ckk yg dilombok farmnya bukanya deket dengan laut yah ??
karna waktu itu emak saia pernah kesana dan dia cerita bgtu

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Setuju om Rizal..ikan lokal saya juga tetap bisa 60cm dalam 3th dan ini pure lokal dari blitar bukan F1 atau anakan impor #votelokal
> sekedar masuka 1th = 12 bulan ya...supaya sama ni om kamusnya hehe


mungkin indukannya sudah size besar om
karena ada beberapa yang size 40 cm sudah jadi indukan

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

> Bukan Om, CKK itu lokasinya di Lingsar-Suranadi (daerah berbukit yang banyak airnya).
> Ada lagi yang di Pandaan-Jatim, lokasinya juga berbukit dan banyak airnya.
> Keduannya bersuhu sekitar 26-27 derajat, cukup dingin sejuk.


diPandaan mana Om? boleh tahu alamatnya, dekat dari tempat saya 30 menitan dah sampai.

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

> coba tanya boleh beli burayaknya ckk ngk om hehehehe


Belum tahu alamatnya Om...... 
Siapa tahu ada yg kasih info bisa diknjungi nih... Heheheheee......

----------

